
Tensorflow in production with AWS Lambda - phodo
http://www.slideshare.net/fabiandubois/tensorflow-in-production-with-aws-lambda
======
CaliforniaKarl
I'm curious: How much difference would having a GPU make in this situation?

I also wonder how many people think of saving TensorFlow state to disk?

